# Views on wide rims



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

So for an elder view what do people think of wider rims?
My new Whyte came with ID29 rims and big heavy tires, I’ve upgraded to lighter tires.
I also have a set of Hope XCs with ID19.5, very light but look old school and I bet all the young guns would not touch them.

I run 2.3 tires, what have you guys done?
Narrow or followed trend and gone wider rims wider tires?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I’ve liked them whenever that’s been an option. It’s also part of why I liked Fargo over some other choices for commuting, touring and gravel grinding. I’m for control, reliability and comfort over letting my inner weight weenie talk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm a fan of the wider trends with rims. Traction seems more consistent, stability and some increased rear compliance for my elder self. I always hated the squirm in my I19 rims even on XC race 2.2's


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I've use both narrow and wide rims on the same bikes and I prefer wide rims. The wheels feel more planted and the tyres seem to grip better. The other benefit is that the rim will be stronger and less likely to buckle. 

Big rims and tyres do add weight though and you do feel it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I went from 2.3's on light 23mm id rims to 2.6" tires on 35 id rims which were heavier. My climb times improved across the board. In fact, I've set numerous PR's this summer on that combo, riding in Utah where the typical climb starts at 7000 feet and goes up from there.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> I went from 2.3's on light 23mm id rims to 2.6" tires on 35 id rims which were heavier. My climb times improved across the board. In fact, I've set numerous PR's this summer on that combo, riding in Utah where the typical climb starts at 7000 feet and goes up from there.


What rim and tire combo are you using?


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, Yeti. 
Back in the long, long ago, I rocked skinny light tires and thought they were the shizz. Currently my setup involves rims with 35mm on the inside, and 2.5" tires. 

I'm still amazed by the dramatic difference. Traction is nothing less than phenomenal. I can hit giant, rugged, off camber rocks, and stick like glue. Spinning on rugged uphills is greatly reduced. When riding too fast to adjust for obstacles, just maintain speed and bulldoze over whatever's in the way. It's way cool and I can't imagine going back to the old days. But with my previous rig, I was a monster on the uphills, and middle of the pack going down. Now I'm pretty good climbing, and shred the down. It's all about what you want to be. No one bike will be the best at everything. 

The tire kind of has to match the bike, too. Parts should complement each other. Sticking fat tires on an XC bike or skinny tires on an enduro rig won't squeeze the best characteristics out of either.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've always used wide rims.

There was a good case for narrow rims before box section rims became normal because a wide rim would be very flexy, but even then I believed the benefit of getting more volume was worth the compromise.

But I was never obsessed by ultimate speed, and was more interested in long distance comfort and offroad capability.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ibis 742 with 2.6" Schwalbe Rocket Ron Addix front and back. When I head to Moab, I swap out to 2.6" Nobby Nics front and back, but around here, biking with my 26 year old son, I need the speed!


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Right on, MSU. 
"Fast" is not my ultimate goal. But when the bike begs to be ridden, and the other riders are pulling away, it just happens.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm now on 40mm WTB Scraper rims with WTB Bridger 27.5 x 3.0 tires. I fell in love with wide tires on a fat bike but wanted suspension given the harsh ride of a fatboy on rocky trails. 

The plus tires on a narrower rim seemed to be too squirmy for me (35mm on a 6 fattie) so I went for a bike with 40mm rims. It is a great combo. Lots of confidence on rocky rooty stuff and traction galore. I ride a bit off trail also and wide tires are great off trail. The plus tires are also fantastic on loose sand and gravel. But, wider tires need wider rims or they squirm uncomfortably.

I've also noticed that there is none of the self steer I got on the fatboy with the 27.5 +. Now, when I ride the Fatboy, I'm bothered by the self steer unless I'm above 12 PSI. I'm going to sell the fatboy now that I've got the full sus plus bike - someone'll get a great bike with serious upgrades.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of 35mm rims.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The benefit of wide rims is they enhance the volume of wide tyres, which in most cases is for the better.

I have a 1998 Surly 1x1. Initially I had it set up like any other 26" mtb with the prevailing fashion for narrow rims and 2.35" tyres. It was reasonably competent. Rigid mtbs had evolved to the point at that time where their handling was about right, and any changes since then have been basically to improve them with front suspension, which I do not use.

However I wasn't satisfied with its abilities over softer surfaces or the high pressures required to prevent snakebites on rocky tracks, so I built up a set of wheels using a pair of 1990s DH rims which were 40mm wide. That was much better and I ended up preferring to use the 1x1 over my much fancier and lighter racebike.

However with the advent of 29ers, the 1x1 ended up on the back shelf and my other 26ers disposed off. The 29ers bigger wheels were ideal for my sort of riding, especially as I don't ride with suspension. I considered getting rid off the 1x1, but by this time it was quite scruffy and worthless. I thought it might make a useful bikepacking bike because it was steel it had all the braze on mounts necessary.

Then along came plus size tyres from Surly. I fitted a set of Dirt Wizards (26" x 2.75"). What a transformation! The extra volume made the bike much better, and my 29ers were consigned to history. 

The combination of the wide rims and high volume tyres gave the 1x1 most of the benefits of my fat bike but rolled as nicely as my 29er.

(I could of course have gone to 29er+, but that would have meant buying yet another bike, whereas the 1x1 had sufficient clearance for a 3" tyre already)

In short, wide rims do the opposite of suck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> I'm a huge fan of 35mm rims.


me like. Wide body here too. IW35(internal width) with NN's on both ends.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

As I've gotten older, my butt had gotten wider, my feet have gotten wider, and so have my rims.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Big rims and tyres do add weight though and you do feel it.


Very much so. I also ride a road bike. Lighter, faster, nice days...
It's just an old generic with 27X1&1/4 even. But by comparison, light. 
Now on the 'good' bike, are wider rims in my future? Maybe


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Big lines require big wheels, just depends on what you ride. A narrow tire and narrow rim has it’s place.

In general, rim and tire width should “match”. For example 40-50mm rim for 3-4” tires.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...A narrow tire and narrow rim has it's place...


Aye, in history.

Or on the road.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> A narrow tire and narrow rim has it's place.


wall art..


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Once again we have separated one more aspect of mtb tech from road bike tech.

Narrow rims were a roadie thing carried over to our bikes to save weight I guess.
We have learned much and continue to do so.

I don't view my I-35's as wide rims. I see them as the correct rim for my 2.8" wide tires. I didn't know my I-19's were too narrow for my 2.35" wide tires until I put on a set of I-28's and my bikes stability, handling and traction went through the roof.

Last time I looked at the wheels on a entry level $500 HT I saw what looked like I-30's and 2.35 wide tires..

It's time to stop saying 'Wide rims' the label is no longer needed.
We have learned that tire width and rim width are just a few of many factors in a proper tire wheel set up. For a given rider, discipline or trail condition..

Forward we go~


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Osco said:


> It's time to stop saying 'Wide rims' the label is no longer needed.
> We have learned that tire width and rim width are just a few of many factors in a proper tire wheel set up. For a given rider, discipline or trail condition.


wide rims, wide rims...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I was trying to be gentle about it 

Narrowest rim I have is a P35 on a 29" muni, otherwise all my rims are 40-80mm.



Velobike said:


> Aye, in history.
> 
> Or on the road.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

yeti rider said:


> I run 2.3 tires, what have you guys done?
> Narrow or followed trend and gone wider rims wider tires?


What are you after -- what problem are you trying to solve?

Wide rims are not a panacea. But if you have compelling reasons, they might be the right direction to head.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

My Stumpy 6fattie came with 29w rim and 3.0 tires. It rides fine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I rode RM17's and RM20's back in the day, but since 2008 I've really only ridden Sun Double-wide rims. I usually ride 2.3-2.6 DH casing or occasionally 2.35 DMR Moto Diggers, but I'm now building a Hugo 52 front wheel to test different tire widths. This is no fat bike mind you, just my do-it-all SS.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I went from a Stan's ZTR Arch to a Blunt 35....the Blunts seem to get a lot of dings running 2.4 tires....20psi and I only weigh 119lbs


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You may want to try Cushcores to help with the rim dents. Longer descents at higher speeds can require heavier sidewalls and higher tire pressure to guard against rim hits. You gotta tune for your terrain. Even if you weigh 119.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Cushcores make me want to vomit....use to run 11-15psi with my Stan's rims, never had a problem. Also went back to 1.7mm tires=happy biker....


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just bought some custom 35mm internal rim width wheels. Just got them and haven't put on bike yet because bike is in the shop. I plan on running some version of a 27.5x2.6 WT tire.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Before I got my squish last year, I had been riding rigids all my life. The latest rigid being a 2016 Stache 5.

I dug some of the handling characteristics of the + size setup so when I got my Tallboy last year I knew I wanted to check out something a little wider (than the stock setup).

I've got two (29) wheelsets I run on my Tallboy;

1) 27iw (Nobl tr33's) - with 2.4 (fr) and 2.35 / I use these for local trail quickness.
2) 30iw (Nobl tr36's) - with 2.6wt (fr) and 2.5wt / I use these for Pisgah, etc.

Now, I really wouldn't call 30's "wide" but I really like my wider combo, and tend to use this setup a bit more often than not. It's a little more forgiving, lending itself to more confidence, especially when I'm aggressively riding more difficult terrain (like ditched out descents).


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

ladljon said:


> Cushcores make me want to vomit....use to run 11-15psi with my Stan's rims, never had a problem. Also went back to 1.7mm tires=happy biker....


1.7mm isn't much wider than a credit card. I'd expect that to be a very rough ride.


----------



## nicolasswid (Apr 15, 2014)

My 2 cents with wide(r) rims.
On my XC hadtail bike.
I went from WTB i19 on the rear to Stans crest i23. Stans i23 is more like i25 for another brand because of their BST hookless system. So thanks to the hookless low profile BST system, it is possible to drop a few PSI with added comfort... works well (20-23 psi on my X-king 2.4).

On the front I changed from WTB i19 to ALex rims Volar 2.7. i27 mm(cheap rims but seems good). The diffence is obvious, with the i19 and 15psi (Nobby Nic 2.25) just with a single turn in road, you could notice the tire was deforming a lot (squirming) and the bike was not turning propoerly.

With i27 on the front and 15psi, I can turn and lean the bike the feeling is really better.
(15 psi is not my normal ride value, but that permits to show the diferences. I think I can go fro 20 psi to 18psi with the same turning feel and with better absorption performance).

I am not a very "sensitive" rider, so if I can feel it, there is really a change. the most dramatical was on the front.


----------

